# aggression after spay?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey my dog was spayed on the weekend. Been reading about it. They say male dogs do often get more relax because their test hormone decreases after being nutered.

But older bitches that have gone through many heat cycles that are spayed can often become more aggressive because of the calming hormone that is not released into their system anymore?

Do you guys beleive that? Not that i am scared or anything. Just curious. I am so glad I NEVER have to deal with a nasty heat bleeding cycle again lol 


DUring the heat cycle the bleeding phase i know the bitches can be very nasty to other dogs that are casterated males and all females but outside the cycle they have this calming hormone? 


ALso that love for intact male dogs and friendlyness towards them goes away I guess after the spay? What about the general tollerance to pups? Mine use to be a flirt with older male in tact dogs. She would cling to them even if they didnt like her. I have no idea why but a lot of male dominat dogs never really liked my female, like they were not nasty to her but they did not care for her around and she kinda just forcerd her company on them, and they usually ignored her, sometimes they would get annoyied even. 

But on the other hand young intact males and nutered males sometimes really liked my female andshe NEVER cared for them and would totally snub them and get annoied with them if they got on her nerves? 


THey were always in tact older dogs, she never did this with other kinds. The older in tact dogs always were more interested in the male dogs OR more interested in other dogs but my female for some odd reason I never understood why they did not care for her.

I am guessing she soon is not going to like them anymore.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have had dogs all my life. All kinds of breeds, some altered and some not. I can honestly say I have NEVER seen a difference in any behaviors - good or bad - after I've had a dog altered.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Being involved in rescue, I've had my fair share of dogs altered. Only one had negative effects. He became suddenly dog aggressive after being neutered. I have also seen some dogs become easier to manage but most were unchanged after being altered.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks guys you are great


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a period after the procedure itself where the dog may have behavioral issues due to the surgery and meds. I've heard of dogs who are normally laid back and friendly become aggressive or 'cranky'. Dogs that are aloof suddenly become very sensitive. But once all the drugs have worn off, they are back to normal.


----------

